# The Almost Lost Washcloth Pattern



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Found this from facebook. Looks like a pretty knit dishcloth/face cloth pattern.

http://www.simplynotable.com/2013/the-almost-lost-washcloth-pattern/


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

yep, it's a nice cloth. That has been posted here many times. This is a pretty small cloth, and done in soft cotton or linen it makes a wonderful face cloth.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Made the pattern several times already and got the pattern from Kp.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

what is "knit back"?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

tink it. take out each stitch one at a time until you get to the spot to restart it over where you made your mistake.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> what is "knit back"?


Knit back in this pattern just means to knit the next row, not to undo it


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

This is the one I make all the time. I can do it in my sleep. It's great.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't know it was posted before.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is one I never saw posted--I saw similar ones--and as the person who wrote this blog says in her story, she has too, but evidently this one is a bit different. She wrote it a little differently than most knitters are used to but I feel it is clear and very understandable. I look forward to giving it a go.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

krankymax said:


> Found this from facebook. Looks like a pretty knit dishcloth/face cloth pattern.
> 
> http://www.simplynotable.com/2013/the-almost-lost-washcloth-pattern/


What ply cotton would you use for this dish cloth


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

krankymax said:


> Sorry, I didn't know it was posted before.


Don't be sorry! I'm sure newcomers really appreciate it because they haven't had the opportunity to download this before now.

Thank you.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

MomPae said:


> Don't be sorry! I'm sure newcomers really appreciate it because they haven't had the opportunity to download this before now.
> 
> Thank you.


Exactly. As well, the pattern is a little different from the one I've seen previously. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks so much for your post! I've never seen this since I am fairly new to KP. I have this on my project list.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I've become addicted to this dishcloth. My DH says they are too pretty to do dishes with and he's using them as doilies.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You're welcome. I thought they were beautiful too and would make great Christmas gifts.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I am also glad you posted it as I have not seen it before. Thanks.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

krankymax said:


> Sorry, I didn't know it was posted before.


With new members joining all the time, it is nice to have some patterns posted again at different times. You do not need to be sorry at all. I like the fact that someone cares enough to share patterns when they find ones they themselves like. :thumbup:


----------



## smartiedriver (Sep 17, 2012)

I love this pattern, never seen it before. A question though. Do you a mercerised cotton?


----------



## viking fan (Apr 29, 2011)

when it says to leave 4 stitches doyou turn it and not knit these


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## smartiedriver (Sep 17, 2012)

Found your pattern two nights ago and copied it out on the back of a tissue box Yesterday I wrote it out properly and knitted it that evening. Wow, what an addictive pattern. Why haven`t I found it before?
One big question though. Does anyone know where in the UK I can get the Multi-coloured cottons our American friends use, and at a reasonable price? I am a pensioner and on a budget.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Have you tried Ice Yarns? They are directly out of Turkey and ship worldwide.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I haven't figured out where I'm going wrong with this pattern, but everytime I "try" it, mine looks like it is coming out as a rectangle rather than a circle. I give up before finishing it... frog and start all over but with the same result! Anyone have clue to what I may be doing wrong? I have the "points", but just doesn't seem to go in a circle. Please someone turn on the "light bulb" for me! Thanks!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

JLEIGH said:


> I haven't figured out where I'm going wrong with this pattern, but everytime I "try" it, mine looks like it is coming out as a rectangle rather than a circle. I give up before finishing it... frog and start all over but with the same result! Anyone have clue to what I may be doing wrong? I have the "points", but just doesn't seem to go in a circle. Please someone turn on the "light bulb" for me! Thanks!


You need to do the whole pattern and it will make a circle when you join the cast on to the cast off.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, Chickkie! Guess that's what I get for being impatient! I appreciate your "words of wisdom"!! I'll try it ...again!


----------



## smartiedriver (Sep 17, 2012)

Almost lost dishcloth, thats what its called But I`ve found that it makes super place mats for the dining table and the smaller version makes great coasters for coffee cups and/ or glasses. Made so many of them now I even use them in the caravan.


----------



## smartiedriver (Sep 17, 2012)

JLEIGH,

If you cast on 14 stitches then you need to make 14 points/ or sections for your `Almost Lost Dishcloth`. finish the section 14 then instead of starting another section cast off that 1st row that way you can do an almost invisable sewing up.


----------

